# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ هندسه 1 و 2 و 3 >  پاس کردن هندسه 2

## va6hid

سلامی دوباره بر دوستانِ گل :-)  آیا میشه هندسه 2 (رشته ریاضی) که تقریبا صفر هستم توش رو توی 3روز بخونم و پاس بشم؟  :Yahoo (21):  البته بگم که جزوه ای ندارم .ممنون:x

----------


## SpongeBob

شدنی هست ولی فک کنم یه چند جلسه معلم خصوصی لازم داری !!

----------


## Phenotype_2

ن دادش گلم. رو راست باش با خودت. میفتی هندسه رو.

----------


## faeze-kmz

*bastegi be nomre mostamaret ham dare
age mostamaret 14 ham bashe niazi be 10 nist
ba 7 ham pasi
albate mn tosie nemiknm risk koni
beshin ghashang oon faslaei ke barome bishtari dare ro bekhun
moalem khususi lazem dari
ketab ro bekhub +soal haye nahaei*

----------


## ali555

فصل 3 رو از دست نده. 5 نمره داره راحتم هست.متن کتاب رو توی این فصل بخون بعد تمرینارو حل کن و اگه نشد از حل المسائل منتشران استفاده کن
فصل 1، 7-8 تا قضیه داره که هر سال یکیش میاد.حفظ کن برو جواب بده(تهیه ماجراهای منو درسام توصیه میشه)
دایره رو هم از ماجرا ها بخون بعد اون سوالاییش که قبلا توی امتحانا اومده(و علامتدارشون کرده)  رو حل کن.
سراغ فصل 4 هم نرو.

اینجوری شاید شاید شاید 8-9 رو بیاری که امیدوارم بیاری

----------


## Mohandes_Roxana

فصل یکشو خودت بخون+جزوه هندسه ۲گزینه دو
جزوه خوبیه من با همین جزوه ۲۰شدم هندسه رو
معلممون هیچی بارش نبود همینجوری سرسری رسیدیم ب آخر سال ولی تو فرجه ۱۰روزه ک واسه امتحانا دادن دو روزشو رو جزوه گزینه دو کار کردم..ا همین سایت دانلودش کن امیدوارم ب دردت بخوره...

----------


## John4954

بله با خوندن eq هندسه گاج میشه

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk

----------


## vahidz771

اثباتای فصل یک دو به نسبت ساده تر از فصل 4 هستن . فصل سه هم که اسونه بخونش .
فصل چهار فقط لولا رو بخون برو سر جلسه*
 14* تضمینی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## va6hid

> اثباتای فصل یک دو به نسبت ساده تر از فصل 4 هستن . فصل سه هم که اسونه بخونش .
> فصل چهار فقط لولا رو بخون برو سر جلسه*
>  14* تضمینی


داداش بحث شهریوره ها  :Yahoo (76):   نخوندم ولی با 8 قبول شدم.  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## vahidz771

> داداش بحث شهریوره ها   نخوندم ولی با 8 قبول شدم.


آخ :Yahoo (21): شرمنده :Yahoo (23):

----------

